# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صباح تاني زعلت ((في السلك))

## tilal2005

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في السلك

صباح تاني زعلت

•	صباح الليله زعلانه من صلاح شديييييييييييييييد 
•	واحتمال تمشي بيت ابوها نهائي 
•	قالت لن اقعد 
•	لن زمخشريه نهائيه 
•	واتلفتت علي احمد 
•	اقصد علي صلاح 
•	رغم انو علي احمد برضو جايه 
•	المهم اتلفتت عليهو وقالت 
•	وكت رضيت بي بيتك المعولق ده واللمبات تلاته شمعه 
•	الواحده في الضلمه دي كان رفعت اصبعها ما بتشوفوا 
•	اصبعها شنو 
•	اسمها ما بتشوفوا 
•	ضلمه السواد 
•	صاحبة صباح قالت ليها كدي اهدئي 
•	صباح قالت علي الطلاق ما اهدأ 
•	شوفي الراجل ده 
•	القريشات قدرالفي مضيعها دجل وشعوزه 
•	وكمان آخرتها داير يبيع اللمبات المضلمات ديل ؟ 
•	جارتها قالت ليها هن زاتن البشتريهن منو ! 
•	خليهو يمشي السوق ويرجع 
•	صباح قالت ليها كان يشيلن الفكي مابرجع بيهن 
•	جارتها قالت ليها فكي شنو ؟ اطمني , الفكي حاسبوهوا من يوم الجمعه 
•	وودوهوا رحله 
•	مصيف في سواكن 
•	ومدير الفندق حاضر 
•	وفي ناس صوروا الاحتفال بالموبايلات وجابوها 
•	حاتنزل في النت 
•	صباح شهقت ودقت سدرها 
•	وقالت سجمي 
•	الفضايح علي مستوي النت كمان ! 
•	وصلحت توبها وبقت مارقها 
•	صاحبتها مسكتها من ايدها البتوجعها وقالت 
•	اصبري , استهدي بالله 
•	صباح قالت ليها هو زاتو البوديهو الفكي شنو ؟ 
•	جارتها قالت ليها المسأله كانت مسألة حياه او موت , الفرصه الاخيره بالنسبه ليهو , اذا فشل الا يشرد 
•	ومازالت صباح تصر علي الطلاق 
•	سنعود للقصه بالتفصيل 
•	قالوا اليوم دلاله 
•	دايرين يبيعوا ابراج كشافات الجماعه 
•	الابراج القصار القدااااااااام 
•	اول مره اشوف كشافات بتول 
•	من زمن الانجليز 
•	ايام كلارك كان رئيس ناس الحركه الوطنيه 
•	بمناسبه الحركه الوطنيه 
•	موش قلت ليكم الجماعه لما يقتنعوا بانهم مغلوبين لامحاله بتكون كتاباتهم كلها قبل الكوره نادي الحركه الوطنيه و الديمقراطيه ونادي الخريجين ! 
•	خالد وقسم خالد كلهم هرونا بالخريجين والحركه الوطنيه 
•	اول ما النفاثات في العقد جابت نتيجه نسوا الحركه الوطنيه 
•	الله يسألكم بعد الكوره فيهم زول جاب سيرة الحركه الوطنيه ؟ 
•	المهم الليله الدلاله بتاعت الكشافات 
•	طبعا لايمكن يشتري الابراج  الا زول بتاع خرده 
•	يقطعها ويعملها مناقد 
•	اما الكشافات فلو في زول عندو عيد ميلاد ممكن يجيبها بدل الشموع 
•	الشموع ضوها قوي وممكن يزعج 
•	لكن الخوف من الجقر 
•	يقوم يشم ريحة التورته ويمرق من الكشافات ويلهط التورته والنس بتغني سنه حلوه يا جميل 
•	الدلال اسمو منقاش 
•	بييييييييييييييع  يامنقاش 
•	الليله ريحناك من بييييييييييييع يا روشا 
•	بيييييييييييييييييع يا منقاش 
•	انقش اقصد البرج بي كم ؟ 
•	خمسه جنيه ؟ 
•	ليه اصلوا برج الفاتح 
•	نصيحه للبشتري الابراج 
•	اول حاجه يحضر معه طبيب بيطري عشان يفحص الجقور دي 
•	ما يكون عندها انفلونزا الطيور كمان 
•	واحد عامل شاشه كبيييييييييره في الشارع عشان الناس يتفرجوا مجانا علي كأس العالم 
•	قال صدقه جاريه 
•	جاريه وين ؟ 
•	غايتو غسطنطين مرقنا من المولد ده ساااااااااي 
•	كاس العالم السنه دي تقول لاعبينو في مزرعة نحل 
•	من الكوره تبدأ تسمع زننننننننننننننننننننننن 
•	لما الكوره تنتهي 
•	لو كانت زننننننننننننننننن  مهمه في تنظيم كاس العام بختنا 
•	لما يكون كاس العالم عندنا نزنزنهم ليك لما يقتنعوا 
•	عندنا ناس الوازا 
•	قولت زنننننننننننننننننننننننن دي تاني مابتسكت لو استمر كاس العالم اربعه سنين موش لو بجي بعد كلو اربعه سنين 
•	اليله عرس سفاري 
•	بيت مال وعيال يا كابتن 
•	تغلبها بالمال وتغلبك بالعيال 
•	بس انشاء الله عيال كلهم مهاجمين 
•	لافيهم مدافع زي ابوهم 
•	ولا فيهم حارس مرمي زي خالهم 
•	الباشا عرسو متين ؟ 
•	مبروك مقدما يا كابتن 
•	حارس اهلي الخرطوم قالوا ماشي للجماعه 
•	اخير ليك اهليك ده 
•	عصفوره في اليد ولا منقاش يبييييييييييييييع 
•	نحن طبعا شعب براااااااااااااااااااهو 
•	في ناس لسه عايشين بالمفهوم الصبياني 
•	ان تعارض من اجل المعرضه 
•	تعارض معناها انت ثوري ووطني وفاهم 
•	زي الزول القالوا جنو معارضه 
•	ركب سفينه قال مسافر عشان يتخارج من وطنو 
•	لانو معارضه ويجب ان يعارض من الخارج 
•	السفينه غرقت 
•	لقي ليهو خشبه مسك فيها 
•	مرقتو في جزيره سكانها ماعارفين الساعه كم ولا الليله يوم شنو 
•	قال ليهم انا وين ؟ 
•	قالوا ليهو في جزيرة كتوموتو 
•	قال ليهم عندكم حكومه ؟ 
•	قالوا ليهو حكومه يعني شنو ؟ 
•	قال ليهم يعني رئيس ووزراء ومواتر وعربات ومخصصات 
•	قالوا ليهو ابدا 
•	قال ليهم وعايشين كيف بدون زول تعارضوهو ؟ 
•	الزمن ده زمن مكنه معارضه 
•	اربط لي معاك مكنه معارضه 
•	الف مبرووووووووووووووووك 
•	للكابتن محمود صالح 
•	والمستفيد يا كوتش هو اتحاد الخرطوم 
•	منقاش اول سعر بييييييييييييييييييييييييع 
سلك كهربا 
                   انساك كيف وافرح انا ؟ 
والي لقاء
سلك

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور ياطله...بس برضوا ما جاوبت على سؤالى...بتجيب الحصريات دى من وين؟
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*والله يا سلك



حالة أخير منها العرس


لسان حال عريس وزول داير يعرس
*

----------


## tilal2005

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

مشكوووووووووووووووووور ياطله...بس برضوا ما جاوبت على سؤالى...بتجيب الحصريات دى من وين؟



ههههههههههه
 الزول دا اخوي
يعني كله علي بعضه 
حقي
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*والله مبالغة عديل كدة يديك العافية ياطلال
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور يا طلال ,,, وعليك الله أحجز لي برجين من أبراج الشمعات ديل داير أشد فيهم حبل الغسيل في البيت
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك الشكر طلال وروعة ياسلك
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مشكور يارايع
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكوووور يا طلة
الليلة سلك السلك زاتو
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*في السلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور أبو الطل . . . مشكور سلك . . . خليتونا نبتسم رغم الجوانا
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله متعه ياسلك الله يخليك
ويخلى اسلام ومشكور ياطلال

*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلم يا طلال و الله يديك العافية استاذنا سلك
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تسلم طلال سلك جيب من جوة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا طلال
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يسلمو الايادي
                        	*

----------

